# Exterior Access to Electrical Room



## liarchitect (Mar 2, 2010)

Does the electrical room for a 1 story commercial building need to have access from the interior or can i have only exterior access?

Thank you in advance


----------



## bldginsp (Mar 2, 2010)

Re: Exterior Access to Electrical Room

Looking in Article 110 of the NEC, it looks like either is permitted.  You would have to use the amperage and voltage provision along with the door location.


----------



## MarkRandall (Mar 2, 2010)

Re: Exterior Access to Electrical Room

I believe either is fine. Typically, I will design with exterior access only. In a recent bank building, I had originally designed interior access only which we later changed to exterior because the local PUD required keys for access and we weren't too keen on handing out keys to the bank.


----------



## peach (Mar 6, 2010)

Re: Exterior Access to Electrical Room

So, Mark.. who has access to the electrical equipment.. just the FD?


----------



## beach (Mar 11, 2010)

Re: Exterior Access to Electrical Room

My guess would be the utility co. would have a key if the meter is in there(Editops, Mark Randall already said the PUC has a key...) and the FD would probably have access via Knox box.


----------

